# Standard Poodle Breeder Recommendations?



## Hyperieon (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am looking into getting a SPoo puppy in 2-3 years and I was hoping to get some recommendations to good breeders. I will not be using the puppy for showing, but I want to do more advanced obedience classes with it. I live in Ontario and am willing to travel a bit, but do not want a puppy shipped to me. 

As for qualities I'm looking for: 
I'd love a red or brown puppy, or a parti
A bit on the bigger side but not massive. I have another Standard who is about 65 lbs
Gender is unimportant
A breeder who health tests and is reliable (I can contact with questions)


Currently, I am looking at Bijou Poodles and Arreau Poodles but I am open to any other suggestions. If anyone has any information that is helpful, I'd love to know.

Thank you!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Just to say that my Pericles is Arreau's My Heart Will Go On. He is a fabulous dog, tall and lean and very muscular, affectionate, exuberant, and delightful all around. At 21 months he weighs 56 pounds.

I know that Arreau tests extensively and follows her pups so that she would know if any concerns follow a breeding. She is very responsive to any questions I've ever had, and her website and facebook page are fonts of useful information.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you want to come to the States for a pup then check out these two breeders in Connecticut. Madela standard poodles is the breeder of my pup Javelin. They have blacks, silvers and whites. Delana shows in obedience. I will be competing in obedience with my Madela boy Javelin. Also look at Majessa standard poodles. I have friends who have had several dogs from this breeder and they both compete in obedience with great success.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Bijou is at the top of my list because of the genetic testing she does as well as way she is fully involved with the dog - showing/handling - breeding - all sorts of activities like lure coursing and such. She doesn't breed any untitled dogs. Arreau is on this board, and I would happily consider her too. She is very knowledgeable about the whole process. Wherever you end up, stay in touch! Who knows, yours may be litter mates with my sometime!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Beaucaniche is another good ON line. The cute chocolate guy below is a Beaucaniche dog. 

Sherry goes by TLP in this forum.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hyperieon -- I would go with Arreau in a heartbeat. She has gorgeous dogs that are health tested and have great temperaments. Her dogs live in her house (and/or the houses of relatives/friends) and she doesn't have more than she can handle. She is a fabulous breeder in every way. She has reds and she is in Ontario. She seems like the perfect breeder for you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Love to imagine having an Arreau puppy even though I'm firmly in the Toy category . Still in love with Lynnie. Testing, conformation, temperament, socialization, proven dogs, and an early adopter of the newest DNA research.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh I dream of an Arreau dog!


----------



## Hyperieon (Feb 27, 2016)

It seems like Arreau is really popular here! I can't find any information on prices from the website, does anyone know of at least a rough esimate?

And thank you Countryboy for the Beaucaniche recommendation; I hadn't heard of them previously but their dogs look stunning.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

For Partis you might look at Cantope. Diane bred the cream in my sig below. No Parti pups available at the moment but they do tend to have them occasionally.

I know Cantope pups are $2,000. I'll stick my neck out, hoping it doesn't get chopped, and say that Arreau and Beaucaniche would be about the same.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not sure you can go wrong with either an Arreau or Beaucaniche pup, both have beautiful dogs, you could also try Issis standards. I think countryboy is pretty close in price for Ontario, here in Alberta breeders seem to be asking more around 2500.00.


----------

